# Cats on red, boating



## bassproangler

Hi. I enjoy fishing for cats on the red river but i have always done it from shore. Is there any way I can bring my boat to the river and find better spots than just open spots in woods? I live in Fargo and usually fish the dams but I want to try somthing new. Boats allowed on red? Where are the ramps?


----------



## schultz345

where u fishin out of?


----------



## bassproangler

I'm not sure wut u mean by where i fish out from....


----------



## schultz345

what city?


----------



## bassproangler

I fish in Fargo-Moorhead area man.


----------



## schultz345

hah well a lot of people on here fish cats in GF, anyway.. there is several landings in FM to launch a boat from. Id suggest the south landing, down on 52nd ave S. From there you can fish many miles of river.


----------



## bassproangler

Thanks a lot man....


----------



## schultz345

what else did u want to know... your question is pretty vague....


----------



## bassproangler

What I wanted to know is:

If it was legal to use boat on red.

Where were the ramps(public access).

Is there parking available at those sites.

Have you ever used hardbaits, lures, or plastic baits. In other words, is live bait fishing the only way to catch fish on the Red?


----------



## schultz345

ummm i thought i answered all these questions... lol

If it was legal to use boat on red. yes

Where were the ramps(public access). 52nd ave s, downtown dam, north dam

Is there parking available at those sites. all have parking

Cut bait, dead minnows/suckers, stinkbait, chicken livers... i duno whatever smells unholy does the trick


----------



## Starky

You guys prety much covered this one. Just remember, the farther north you go the bigger the fish get.


----------



## NightWarrior

Boat Ramps.

Johnson Park
-north moorhead past sugar beet plant on 11th Street

Mid town dam


----------

